# How to make comparisons of individual users with BOINCStats.



## twilyth (Mar 9, 2012)

This is kinda cool if you want to follow any friendly competitions.

1.  Start with BS's user stats section - http://boincstats.com/stats/user_stats.php

2.  Now sort by the "Average credit" column - although that's just for the purposes of this example.  The utility might be more flexible and able to make comparisons based on other things, but i haven't played with it - post your experiences here please.

3.  pick as many individual users as you want to compare.  It doesn't matter who they are since we'll change the user id strings in a moment.  This is mainly so you have the right syntax in the URL.

4.  Hit the "Compare" button (copy the url in case you lose it or to make editing easier).

5.  search boincstats for the WCG name of each person you want in the comparison.  Go to their detailed stats page to get their user id (right after cross project identifier)

6.  Now go back to the URL.  After each string that says "&id[]=" there will be a 5 or 6 digit number.  Change each one to match one of UID for the people you're interested in.  Obviously you can also add people at this point by just duplicating the string.  WARNING - when pasting - watch out for leading and trailing spaces.

I did an example with me, mjk and kiex since we all have nice short names.  

You can see the results here.

http://boincstats.com/stats/compare_graph.php?pr=wcg&table=users&in=&id[]=339118&id[]=660892&id[]=669989


----------



## KieX (Mar 9, 2012)

It's pretty neat. I knew you could do comparisons in same team, but it's good to know you can just transpose the userid in URL. Been wanting to see a graph of me hunting down 2nd spot for my country.

Since I got to it, comparisson of the newest active TPU members:

http://boincstats.com/stats/compare...[]=797865&id[]=796813&id[]=797670&id[]=659557


----------



## twilyth (Mar 9, 2012)

The problem is when the 2 users you want to compare aren't on the same page.

I wanted to compare myself to someone in the overtake stats, but they were too far out to be on the same page no matter how I sorted it.


----------



## maleaco (Mar 14, 2012)

What is BOIN stats jw?


----------

